
Lawless.tech – All About the Regulation of Innovative Tech - likhuta
https://lawless.tech/
======
likhuta
lawless.tech is an online magazine devoted to covering the ongoing regulatory
attempts to oversee and control the newest technologies. The project is aimed
at bridging the conceptual gap between innovators and lawmakers.

The editorial board of lawless.tech upholds the principles of an unbiased
approach towards covering their stories, regardless of their format. The
editorial board ensures full independence of the materials published on
lawless.tech from any third-party influence. We avoid boring red-tape wording
and suit speak so that our features and articles would be accessible to
anyone.

